# Angrier than a Hornet!!



## ReidRH (Feb 1, 2010)

_*It Seems a store in Bogalusa Louisiana Refused Service to an AMERICAN Soldier in Uniform!! This Kind of STUPIDITY Tears me UP!! They are Boycotting and Picketting the Store for this reason. Another Store Owned By Another Arab has also Refused Service to an AMERICAN Soldier!! *_

_*Shut them Down and Pull their Business License! I am So Furious Our Guys have Fought and Died trying to help these Fools Become Independant and They Wont Sell them a Cold Drink because the UNIFORM Insults them!!*_

_*Its Time To Get Serious with these Idiots and Send them HOME!*_


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

That's definitely not right!!!!!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I'd like to say that this is unbelievable...But I believe it. I hope they get their due.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

There is always two sides to a story, is there an article form a newspaper about this!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

You can bet your life that if they were refused service in a store, they would be screaming that their civil rights were violated. Anyone, and I DO MEAN ANYONE that would refuse service of a member our military needs to be shut down.


----------



## Hortontoter (Apr 27, 2012)

Shut down is a poor choice. Shot down sounds much more appropriate to me. This country needs to wake up. I'm so tired of my tax dollars being spent to educate immigrants so they can have the jobs that red blooded Americans need. The same deal with churches sponsering immagration and then have the paritioners help pay for housing and education for the ones sent here.

I'm not one to get up in arms over much. But, when folks that have served in our military to give us the freedoms we enjoy are scorned my feathers get ruffled. I go to sporting events and see these young punks that won't even stand or take of their hat while the Star Spangled Banner is sung. Scum is all they are in my opinion. Just like the jerk that sung at the All Star game the other night and had to write words of the National Anthem on his hand.

I saw the general public questioned on the Fourth of July concerning things that were patriotic. These questions were asked and answered.

How many stars on todays American Flag. Answers were anywhere from 40-49. Not one answered correctly.

What do the stars represent. This imbisile states "How many Presidents weve had". No one that was ask said the fifty states.

How many stripes are there. Again all kinds of absurd answers. None were even near correct.

What do the stripes represent. Again, no one said the original 13 colonies.

What is the title of the National Anthem. You guessed it three in a row answered "The National Anthem"

Makes me want to puke, how about you.

To think that young men and women have died, or been maimed for life to protect the rights of these morons is a disgrace.

Sorry for the rant, but things that I see go on in this country terrify me.


----------



## Hellbilly1373 (May 12, 2012)

Boycotting and spreading the word is the best way to close these places down. I avoid any establishment that is run by anyone who cant, and wont learn my language, or show gratitude for being in this country and not wallowing in their third world cess pool. I have one small store I go out of my way to shop at, just because I would rather give my hard earned money to a greatful American family, than to give to the others that dont deserve it. And I dont want my clothes smelling like incense or to be standing in the presence of a multi-armed elephant shrine. Unfortunately, once the places get closed down from lack of business, they will be leeching off the govornment. I've watched my town turn into nothing short of a dump due to the massive increase in immigration. Why are we letting more of them in when red blooded Americans are out of work. It is disgraceful, and it will be our downfall if something is not done. Our veterans and the American family deserve better.


----------



## ReidRH (Feb 1, 2010)

Sick and Tired of Immigrants that refuse to Learn our Language and Refuse to honor My Country as it Should Be. If they Dont Want to be here for Nothing but Our Money Then They Need to Man Up and Go Home! I am Not Predjudiced against these People But By Golly I REFUSE to Do Business With People Who Hate America but Love Our Freedom and Money!


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

It's all BS and this country is in real trouble, and with what is taught in school in a few generations this country will be a socialist country. I fought the school system when my sons were growing up to no avail. They had teachers helpers that were there just to interput for the spanish speaking, They weren't trying to teach english(which was BS in its own) and most of them could barely speak english. More time was spent trying to teach them then the things that should have been taught. And if I were present and saw someone refuse service to a uniformed service person, I think I would go ballistic and end up in jail.


----------



## Hortontoter (Apr 27, 2012)

Most people in this country are to passive IMO. I'll be the first to admit that I would be termed as predjudiced. I stand up for what I think is right and moral. Immagration laws in this country are a joke. Don't even get me started on issues like gay and interracial marriages.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

What happened in the situation Richard types about here is certainly not right in my opinion but as much as I would like to continue on this subject I think that we may be veering into a head on collision with the "no politics" rule.


----------



## Hortontoter (Apr 27, 2012)

I'll just sit back and read. Don't mean to stir up trouble.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Wow that really isn't good to hear.


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*RRH --Good Post----Thanks for sharing-----Its time to take America Back-------sb*


----------



## ReidRH (Feb 1, 2010)

I apologize for maybe straying a lil close to the line of " No Politics" Rule Guys My Point is I guess is, How Long are We Going to See things like this and Turn a Blind Eye and a Deaf Ear and NOT Say Something to these type of people. Anyway Ive had my Say Thanks for the Comments guess I have Calmed Down Now. Although I think I am gonna go Get that AR I have been Promising myself for the last few years!


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

No need to apologize as far as I am concerned, I agree with you 101% !!!!!!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

ReidRH said:


> I apologize for maybe straying a lil close to the line of " No Politics" Rule Guys My Point is I guess is, How Long are We Going to See things like this and Turn a Blind Eye and a Deaf Ear and NOT Say Something to these type of people. Anyway Ive had my Say Thanks for the Comments guess I have Calmed Down Now. Although I think I am gonna go Get that AR I have been Promising myself for the last few years!


I agree, There is absolutely no need for you or anyone to apologize about this thread. I think when something like this happens we need to hear about it, if for no other reason than to remind us all to not take our country and our freedoms for granted. The owner of the store certainly has the right to refuse service and to hold on to his or her beliefs and I will defend their right to free speech and their freedom of religion. At the same time I will encourage ALL other Americans who are grateful for those freedoms and realize the power it gives us. one of which is to boycott said store owners ungrateful butt.


----------

